# Just received my Special Offers Kindle...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had my Special Offer Kindle for all of 10 minutes and have already taken advantage of one of the offers.. _buy a select bestseller with your Visa card and get a $10 credit on your Amazon account_.. The book I bought was $4.95, so I made $5.05 on that deal... (I already had my Visa card as my default) I bought *Kindred* by Octavia E. Butler. It's been on my wish list for awhile.

There were 48 books to choose from (including Water for Elephants and the Hunger Games Trilogy) that ranged from $3.82 to $9.99


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've had my Special Offer Kindle for all of 10 minutes and have already taken advantage of one of the offers.. _buy a select bestseller with your Visa card and get a $10 credit on your Amazon account_.. The book I bought was $4.95, so I made $5.05 on that deal... (I already had my Visa card as my default) I bought *Kindred* by Octavia E. Butler. It's been on my wish list for awhile.
> 
> There were 48 books to choose from (including Water for Elephants and the Hunger Games Trilogy) that ranged from $3.82 to $9.99


Quite a deal!

Keep us posted about some of the other offers. I've been curious if they will all be that good or mostly just a nuisance.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's really the only offer right now. There are also ads for the Buick Regal Turbo, Amazon Visa, and Olay Regenerist.. They're the exact same ads that they've shown as examples. 

The ad on the home screen is always a smaller version of the previous screensaver ad. If you're interested in the offer or want to read more about the ad, just click on it and it will email you details...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got mine also. Here are my observations so far:

until I turned on wireless and registered (actually, as soon as I turned on wireless it registered automatically), there were no ads and I saw the default screensavers. After it registered, turning off wifi and/or deregistering had no affect on the ads (still saw them).
There were 4 ads/special offers - Olay & Buick (ads) and an ad for the Amazon Visa (which I already have so that's a little annoying to keep seeing it) and the offer that sebat mentioned - buy a book with Visa and get $10 credit.
When you wake it from sleep, the ad at the bottom of the home screen matches what was just on the screen saver. This ad seems to stay the same while going through my home pages, archive (you see the ad in the archive), going in and out of books - until I put it asleep again. Then it cycles to the next ad. 
I was a little disappointed to not see the $20 GC for $10 promo or the mp3 album for $1 that was advertised. Maybe soon. The book promo has an expiration date of May 21 - maybe once that goes, you get more. Even after I bought a book with that offer, and synched the kindle to get the book, that offer still appears. It would be nice if, once you use an offer, it went away or somehow indicated that you'd already used it, but it doesn't.
After plugging my kindle into my PC, after a minute or so I got a window that said something about software being installed for use with my device and I have to reboot. I haven't rebooted yet. This could be a coincidence, but I sure hope this either was unrelated to the kindle, or is just driver software because... for some reason it's different than my other kindles? I don't know. I hope Amazon didn't just install something on my PC. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I just got mine also. Here are my observations so far:
> 
> I was a little disappointed to not see the $20 GC for $10 promo or the mp3 album for $1 that was advertised. Maybe soon. The book promo has an expiration date of May 21 - maybe once that goes, you get more. Even after I bought a book with that offer, and synched the kindle to get the book, that offer still appears. It would be nice if, once you use an offer, it went away or somehow indicated that you'd already used it, but it doesn't.
> After plugging my kindle into my PC, after a minute or so I got a window that said something about software being installed for use with my device and I have to reboot. I haven't rebooted yet. This could be a coincidence, but I sure hope this either was unrelated to the kindle, or is just driver software because... for some reason it's different than my other kindles? I don't know. I hope Amazon didn't just install something on my PC. Anyone else notice this?


I expect it was just driver software. That usually happens when I plug in a new Kindle... (Even though I have 5 other Kindles in the house)

As for the offers, they said that the $20 GC for $10 and $1 MP3 album would be within the first few weeks (I *think*) I expect we'll be getting new offers periodically. If you go to menu>special offers you can see a list of all the current ones.


----------



## sylviebi (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't realize they offered offers... hugh. I thought it was just advertising. That's a good bonus!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

sylviebi said:


> I didn't realize they offered offers... hugh. I thought it was just advertising. That's a good bonus!


Yes, many people didn't realize this. I probably wouldn't have bought it if it was only ads. A $20 GC for $10 was mentioned by Amazon but no one knows if it will be a one-time-ever offer, or once a year, or what. Amazon also mentioned an MP3 album for $1. Those two alone, once they appear, will be worth about $20 to me.

But of course, now some regular kindle owners feel they should be entitled to these special offers. To me it seems reasonable that Amazon is making a bargain - look at our ads, and in exchange, you get two things - a $25 savings on the kindle, and occasional special offers.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

If yhave to keep looking at the offer can you do it more than once? Or does it say "limit one"?

I would be frustrated to have to look at that until the 21st if I could only get it once.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I specifically bought this one to take advantage of the Special Offers. As to older Kindle owners wanting to taking advantage of them, I don't think they should. Amazon is doing this exclusively for this particular Kindle as a perk for the people willing to look at the ads. 

I'm looking forward to the 6 audible books for $6.. I buy dozens of audible books each year... That right there is a savings to me of $62 (I have the Audible membership that is $22.95 for 2 credits each month)

The other benefit is that I don't have the dead authors as screen savers anymore... I'd rather look at a bottle of Olay than Emily...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> If yhave to keep looking at the offer can you do it more than once? Or does it say "limit one"?
> 
> I would be frustrated to have to look at that until the 21st if I could only get it once.


You can only do it once. It's kind of funny that the ads themselves bother me less than the fact that I already took the offer, yet I keep seeing the offer.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard that the screensaver ads are actually really attractive -- almost more interesting than some of the "author" screensavers that they run on the regular Kindle.

And I assumed that Amazon would have some really amazing offers when they first rolled out this Kindle. They want people to enjoy their Kindles -- _and _the special offers -- so they might even take a loss in the first few months, just to give this Kindle a positive reception. (For example, their offer of a $20 Amazon gift card for $10....) I heard about a study done in 2000 where people complained that no, they wouldn't want to receive ads on their mobile wireless device. But if you offered to send them "special offers," they considered it a perk, and were delighted to start receiving them!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Husband left his on a plane and we're considering replacing it with one of these...I don't suppose someone could pretty please post some pictures of the ads?  I'd love to see them!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Since advertising pays more with a larger audience, I could see where Amazon might offer to owners of older Kindles, the "feature" of having and looking at the ads, for getting the offers.  Of course I could be wrong, but they can hardly expect people who have already invested in a kindle or kindles (I'm on my fourth) to buy one of the special offer devices just to get the offers.  Of course if you have a family full of kindle users like Heather does, not a big deal, but for me.. I'm waiting to see the next "generation" before getting a new device.  But I might consider ads for offers..  so these reports from those with the new special offers device contain valuable information!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> Husband left his on a plane and we're considering replacing it with one of these...I don't suppose someone could pretty please post some pictures of the ads? I'd love to see them!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_kspot_ksupport?nodeId=200671290&tag=kbpst-20

Here is an example of them... I have 2 of these on my Kindle right now. The Reginerist and the Amazon Visa one.. it's the 3X with the woman on her stomach reading.

I also have a different Buick one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, those ads are really sharp!  Far better than the dead authors.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I would be frustrated to have to look at that until the 21st if I could only get it once.


I hate to break it to you, but it's already the 21st century.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it's already the 21st century.


She's referring to May 21st when the offer ends...


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool--thanks for the update! And I LOVED Kindred. Awesome book...one of my favs.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Got my special offer K3 this afternoon.  Adds don't bother me in the least.  What really surprised me is how much I like it compared to my K2 and the lighted cover, very impressed.  Time to pass on my K2 to my son.  Now if I could only have my Georgia fonts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Foster, click on sans serf. It makes the letter thicker, so it's easier to read. 
My father's arrived today, that I got for his Birthday & he's reading. The Ads don't bother him a bit.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting my best friend one for her birthday. It is May 6th. Do you think getting one with the ads would be tacky? She has WiFi at home so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Carl246 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kathy said:


> I'm thinking of getting my best friend one for her birthday. It is May 6th. Do you think getting one with the ads would be tacky?


Hell no, if the Ads are giving offers she'll be happy with it.

Carl


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That's so cool.  I wish I could take advantage of some of those offers... but I like my 3G too much.  I'm always on the go.

Vicki


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I'm thinking of getting my best friend one for her birthday. It is May 6th. Do you think getting one with the ads would be tacky? She has WiFi at home so that wouldn't be an issue.


I think it would be a generous gift, and you know your friend; do you think she'd appreciate/mind the ads & offers? As long as she has the option to pay the extra money and exchange it for a regular one if it bothers her, I don't see a problem.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My husband's was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but UPS never got here, and it's been returned to the processing facility.   Probably has something  to do with the tornado damage, but FedEx managed to get through. I guess I shouldn't be impatient. I don't know when they'll get internet restored to our area (really glad I got the iPad 3G!). I think getting power back to the water treatment facility is a bigger issue!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

MrTsMom said:


> My husband's was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but UPS never got here, and it's been returned to the processing facility.  Probably has something to do with the tornado damage, but FedEx managed to get through. I guess I shouldn't be impatient. I don't know when they'll get internet restored to our area (really glad I got the iPad 3G!). I think getting power back to the water treatment facility is a bigger issue!


Ohhhh, lookie at those CAP Cadets!!!! (2nd LT Tracey saying hi!!!)

I had a package coming from Adobe, but didn't have tracking or know when it was going to show up. Along came the Ground Hog day tornado and wiped out most of my neighborhood - but we had no damage.

I got a call from DHL in Orlando one day, she said the package had been returned to them because our house had been destroyed, and they wanted to know what to do with it. Really? destroyed? maybe the driver should have attempted delivery and they would have noticed it was still here.... Awkward silence and they put it back out the next day, the drivers said, "ohhh, I didn't even try to drive back here because everything was destroyed."

I would call UPS and let them know that you are deliverable if there is a chance you could be listed as not.

And ya, the 3G iPad saves the day often!!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Wasn't gonna do it but after reading how unobtrusive the ads are I went out today and bought a SO Kindle at Target.  I had been thinking about replacing my K2 with a K3 because I liked the clearer font and size of my husband's K3.  The ads are not a problem, my eyes are already ignoring them as I load up my new kindle.  Now to figure out if I want a Noreve cover (I love the noreve but hate the packaging) or an Oberon.  Had both for my K2 and liked the Noreve better, love that rail system.  

Dot


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> I think it would be a generous gift, and you know your friend; do you think she'd appreciate/mind the ads & offers? As long as she has the option to pay the extra money and exchange it for a regular one if it bothers her, I don't see a problem.


She has plenty of money to exchange it. She isn't a gadget person, hates her blackberry, tolerates her laptop, but I think she will like the Kindle. She enjoys reading and once she tries it I think she will fall in love with it. We are going to Europe together for 3 weeks in September and I think she would really enjoy it for traveling. The only problem is she lives in Texas and I live in Florida and if I send it to her without being there to show her how it works it will wind up setting the top of a closet. I think I'm going to get for her and give it to her when we go on vacation. That way we can set out by the water and read.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

As for one of these advertising Kindles being a "tacky" gift, yes it is.  Find out first if the person wants the gift.  I wouldn't be very happy having to go add money to my gift to make it better.  I would just take it back.  Period.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think it's tacky at all... Heck, she might LOVE all the special offers that are available on this Kindle (I know I will). The ads aren't obtrusive at all.. As a matter of fact, each day I've actually been checking to see if I have MORE! (I really want that 6 for $6 Audible promo)  

This Kindle is my "nightstand" Kindle and my K3 with 3G & WiFi is my "purse" Kindle.. That way I don't have to track my Kindle down every night before bed...


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for commenting on this. In the last couple weeks, I've had a dozen people ask me what I thought about it. Now I can share something informative with them. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think it's tacky at all... Heck, she might LOVE all the special offers that are available on this Kindle (I know I will). The ads aren't obtrusive at all.. As a matter of fact, each day I've actually been checking to see if I have MORE! (I really want that 6 for $6 Audible promo)
> 
> This Kindle is my "nightstand" Kindle and my K3 with 3G & WiFi is my "purse" Kindle.. That way I don't have to track my Kindle down every night before bed...


My understanding is the ads are only on the screensavers and home page, not in the book itself. The screensavers look nice. Does it interfere with the home screen?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The ad is just along the bottom of the screen


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm poking through the system folders and I found where they store all ads.. One of the upcoming offers is 50% off the lighted covers..

There's also:

50% off a Roku
6 for $6 Audible books
$1 for 1 MP3
$10 for $20 Amazon Gift Card
$100 Amazon Gift Card when you sign up for an Amazon rewards Visa
$10 for $30 in the Amazon Denim Shop. 

The only one I really don't care about is the Amazon Visa because I already have one...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That really isn't bad at all. I'm going to buy it and if she doesn't like it I'll keep it as a spare. I'll wait until I see her to give it to her. I'll a few books on it for her to read on the trip. We will be traveling together for 3 weeks so that will be plenty of time for to use it while she is with me. we have been best friends for nearly 50 years so I don't think ads will come between us.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My father doesn't even notice them. I wish he did, so that the can get the good deals.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn, I wish I didn't already have the Amazon Visa, I got it when they offered $30 and I got it when I bought my K1 in 2008. 

$100 makes that Kindle practically free and the card is really great for getting Amazon Gift Cards. 
I was thinking of getting my hubby this one. He is using my old K1 right now, but I think he would like the K3 better. Plus its getting a bit worn. Still works though.  

I think they hit a home run with this Kindle. 

That Roku box looks interesting. I would love to have Netflix in HD, assuming the Roku does that. I am using my Wii right now and although it works fine, I know it doesn't do HD streaming.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What a nice surprise to wake up to this morning....


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> What a nice surprise to wake up to this morning....


Already took advantage of it .


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

When you take advantage of the offers, do you have to purchase off the Kindle or can you do it from the computer?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You have to do it from your computer.. You click a link on the ad on your home screen. It brings up another screen.. At the bottom of that screen you click a link that says *email for more information*. Then it sends an email to the account your Kindle is registered to and you can take advantage of it there. They have expiration dates (this one is May 4th) so you do have a bit of time to purchase the card.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You have to do it from your computer.. You click a link on the ad on your home screen. It brings up another screen.. At the bottom of that screen you click a link that says *email for more information*. Then it sends an email to the account your Kindle is registered to and you can take advantage of it there. They have expiration dates (this one is May 4th) so you do have a bit of time to purchase the card.


Great, so you can override gift cards balances! I had wondered about that, when you made the purchase that stipulated you had to use a Visa card.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> What a nice surprise to wake up to this morning....


Limit 1 again? does it have an expiration date?

I'm trying to hold off buying until the end of next week (stupid water heater) but these deals are killing me!  

Never mind the child that would like to READ on it! LOL!!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, it's limit one, though who knows - we might get another one later at some point. On the kindle, it says it expires May 4th, but when I had the offer emailed to me, the email said June 4th, so I really don't know what the deal is with that.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if it would be possible to offer adds on the 3G version but with the capability of turning the adds on or off? I still have a K1 but would jump on a new Kindle if they made this an option. I'm not interested in the WiFi version.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so close to caving and buying this!  My perfectly wonderful 14 month old K2 says I have no excuse, but if I took advantage of the Amazon Visa, Audible.com, and Amazon gift certificate offer, then it not only would be free, but I'd actually come out ahead... and I'd have the pretty Pearl ink display to boot.  Somebody please tell me if I'm missing something, because this really sounds too good to be true!

(For the record, I don't already have an Amazon Visa, I can always use Amazon gift certificates, and my hubby has recently gotten hooked on audio-books, so those three offers are legitimately something I could use.)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

bashfulreader said:


> I am so close to caving and buying this! My perfectly wonderful 14 month old K2 says I have no excuse, but if I took advantage of the Amazon Visa, Audible.com, and Amazon gift certificate offer, then it not only would be free, but I'd actually come out ahead... and I'd have the pretty Pearl ink display to boot. Somebody please tell me if I'm missing something, because this really sounds too good to be true!
> 
> (For the record, I don't already have an Amazon Visa, I can always use Amazon gift certificates, and my hubby has recently gotten hooked on audio-books, so those three offers are legitimately something I could use.)


I was the same way though my K2 is older, it has never given me any problems, no reason whatsoever to replace it... but I did.  Still waiting for my wife to notice I'm reading a black kindle in a blue case, lol, then I got some explaining to do. 

BTW, get the lighted cover to go with your K3, didn't think I would like it as much as I do, don't think I could live without it now. As far as the K3 vs the K2, I like the size better, like that the keyboard doesn't take up as much room, like the buttons better and really like the back page button on the right had side.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> I am so close to caving and buying this! My perfectly wonderful 14 month old K2 says I have no excuse, but if I took advantage of the Amazon Visa, Audible.com, and Amazon gift certificate offer, then it not only would be free, but I'd actually come out ahead... and I'd have the pretty Pearl ink display to boot. Somebody please tell me if I'm missing something, because this really sounds too good to be true!
> 
> (For the record, I don't already have an Amazon Visa, I can always use Amazon gift certificates, and my hubby has recently gotten hooked on audio-books, so those three offers are legitimately something I could use.)


You've got it right.. The special offers are a perk for the people willing to put up with the ads. I've had it since Thursday and this was my second offer... I've taken advantage of both of them so far. I imagine it will pay for itself within the first month or two.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been waiting to hear from someone who bought this. The whole idea doesn't bother me, but I wanted to see what, exactly, it encompassed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I just caved.    My new K3 with Special Offers will hopefully be here in a couple of days.

(Apparently, it only takes two people saying "yes" to push me over the edge.  )


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> I just caved.  My new K3 with Special Offers will hopefully be here in a couple of days.
> 
> (Apparently, it only takes two people saying "yes" to push me over the edge. )


You are going to love the text on the K3. For the record it only takes one for me.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The wifi version is also lighter than the 3G version. I couldn't believe the difference when I picked up my father's new wifi vs. my own 3G. Makes me want to get thes deal for myself as well.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, just curious, but wasn't your new kindle supposed to go to your husband?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, well, I briefly thought about giving it to him, but he doesn't want one. He's perfectly happy to listen to his audio books to and from work. I also thought about giving it to my oldest daughter, but she's perfectly content with her K1... So it's mine.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy said:


> You are going to love the text on the K3. For the record it only takes one for me.


I just know I'm going to love it. I've been wanting one ever since they came out, but just couldn't justify it... until now. (I suppose I should have asked the question a long time ago, now that I know I just needed that little push. )


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Toby said:


> The wifi version is also lighter than the 3G version. I couldn't believe the difference when I picked up my father's new wifi vs. my own 3G. Makes me want to get thes deal for myself as well.


Ooo... I didn't realize that. Even better! I take my Kindle2 *everywhere*, so I knew that the smaller and lighter K3 would be really nice. I didn't realize, though, that the wi-fi only was even lighter than the K3 with 3G.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

My K3 with SO is supposed to arrive on Tuesday. I have been Kindleless for 7 days as my K1 was injured and sent to Square Trade. Excited about getting the K3. 
Anne


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I just ordered a K3 SO today, and I find it interesting that I now get the offers at the top of the page at Amazon:

Exclusive Offer for Kindle with Special Offers Customers: Use your Visa® card to buy select bestsellers and classics and get a $10 Amazon.com credit 
To receive the $10 Amazon promotional credit:
1. Set your default Kindle 1-Click Payment Method to a Visa card in the Manage Your Kindle section on Amazon.com, here's how. 
2. Purchase one or more qualifying Kindle books from the bestseller and classic titles listed below.
3. A $10 Amazon promotional credit will be applied to your account at the end of the offer period, but in no event later than June 30, 2011.
4. For current Kindle with Special Offers owners only.
5. Limit 1 promotional credit ($10) per customer. 
6. Offer available from April 27, 2011, 12:01 a.m. (PDT) through May 21, 2011, 11:59 p.m. (PDT), while supplies last. 


I haven't jumped on it yet, but there are a couple of collections I may be interested in, or one of the novels~

;-}

I paid for 1 day shipping ($4 w/ Prime) so I should have this by tomorrow night ;-}

that + cruise documents make me a happy camper  lol!


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I actually noticed the ads at Amazon's site last night as well, and I haven't ordered the SO Kindle.  They seem to be showing the offers to everyone as an incentive to purchase it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't see anything at the top of the page as I'm browsing around Amazon, but I notice that on the Manage Your Kindle page, I can now express some preferences about the ads I see. One of the categories (such as Photography, Travel, Landscapes/Scenery) is "Country". I wonder what that means. At first I thought country scenes, like rural landscapes, but that would probably be under the "Landscapes/Scenery" category. Maybe they mean patriotic ads?

Also, in the list of kindles on my account, there is now a column labeled "Special Offers" and for my K3SO, it says "on". The way they did this makes it look like something they might roll out to existing kindles, and/or 3G kindles.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha - a thought just occurred to me and I opened up Internet Explorer, and now see the special offer ads. Firefox with Ad Block was blocking them.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Well drats~

I just realized I still have a gift card balance, which would apply to any purchase before using the Visa would- so mostly likely won't trigger the $10 credit since it does say Pay with Visa


lol

hmm  was debating an Amazon on Demand purchase, will run it past hubby before going that route tho lol~


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Well drats~
> 
> I just realized I still have a gift card balance, which would apply to any purchase before using the Visa would- so mostly likely won't trigger the $10 credit since it does say Pay with Visa
> 
> ...


If you read back in the posts on this thread, you can still get the $10 credit. Just click on...send more info on the ad...they send you an email so you can purchase off the computer. When you purchase from your computer you can turn off you gift card balance. Just make sure you do it before you buy!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm poking through the system folders and I found where they store all ads.. One of the upcoming offers is 50% off the lighted covers..
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...


That Amazon gift card for signing up for the Amazon Visa makes this *very* tempting as I've been seriously considering getting this card anyway. We don't really need another Kindle though, unless my mom would like to try a K2 for Mother's day...... Hmmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

sebat said:


> Great, so you can override gift cards balances! I had wondered about that, when you made the purchase that stipulated you had to use a Visa card.


Missed this post (obviously from my post) but how does one do this? Does the offer itself over-ride the gc balance thing or is there something you can do manually to make 1-click skip the gc balance?

I don't actaully have the K3 SO in my grubby little hands yet, so I think I'm missing something lol~


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I caved and bought one to replace my k2.  Really I have the feeling it will supplement my k2 more than anything, I can't see myself getting rid of the k2


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Missed this post (obviously from my post) but how does one do this? Does the offer itself over-ride the gc balance thing or is there something you can do manually to make 1-click skip the gc balance?
> 
> I don't actaully have the K3 SO in my grubby little hands yet, so I think I'm missing something lol~


I don't have one but look at this post from Luv... My question was how do you take advantage of the offers, do you purchase from the kindle or off the computer?



Luvmy4brats said:


> You have to do it from your computer.. You click a link on the ad on your home screen. It brings up another screen.. At the bottom of that screen you click a link that says *email for more information*. *Then it sends an email to the account your Kindle is registered to and you can take advantage of it there. *They have expiration dates (this one is May 4th) so you do have a bit of time to purchase the card.


They will send you an email and you do it from there. I'm sure it's very easy, Amazon tries to make things extra simple but you probably need the K3SO in front of you to understand it fully.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, I am happy for you. What you said made sense. I now am keeping my graphite 3G in my bedroom & my new white 3G in my kindle bag to go out with. Makes me feel decadent.  It is too bad that Amazon doesn't have a white wifi one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> I was the same way though my K2 is older, it has never given me any problems, no reason whatsoever to replace it... but I did.  Still waiting for my wife to notice I'm reading a black kindle in a blue case, lol, then I got some explaining to do.
> 
> BTW, get the lighted cover to go with your K3, didn't think I would like it as much as I do, don't think I could live without it now.


but you may want to wait as someone said one of the offers was a 50% off on lighted covers!


Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm poking through the system folders and I found where they store all ads.. One of the upcoming offers is 50% off the lighted covers..
> 
> There's also:
> 
> ...


If I hadn't bought my K3 wifi 5 months ago, I would totally jump on this....


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

sebat said:


> If you read back in the posts on this thread, you can still get the $10 credit. Just click on...send more info on the ad...they send you an email so you can purchase off the computer. When you purchase from your computer you can turn off you gift card balance. Just make sure you do it before you buy!


 I took advantage of getting a "Special Offers" book with $10 back. After I did this I read this thread about not getting the $10 if a gift card was used. I contacted Amazon and they credited my account. I was also told there was no way for me to turn off the gift certificate option and I would need to contact them if I needed to do that again. My new K3 should be here tomorrow.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

annelb said:


> I took advantage of getting a "Special Offers" book with $10 back. After I did this I read this thread about not getting the $10 if a gift card was used. I contacted Amazon and they credited my account. I was also told there was no way for me to turn off the gift certificate option and I would need to contact them if I needed to do that again. My new K3 should be here tomorrow.


I don't have a K3SO, so I really don't know how this works. This was info I got from Luvmy4brats when I was asking about that myself. I've never known her to give out bad information but I may have misunderstood what she was telling me. You might PM her and have her explain how to do it or maybe she will see this post and tell us how it works.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Is the Special Offers Kindle available in Canada? Because I can't seem to find it on the Canadian website.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

ME TOO! 

I'm sooo excited! I also got the $114 version. And I responded to the $20 gift card for $10 ad, so hey, that's like a $35 discount (don't be like hubby and tell me I had to spend $10 to get $10, 'kay? LOL). So far I'm seeing a full screensaver ad and in the list of books a banner ad at the bottom. Doesn't bother me a bit.

I love it!! 

Woot!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KyahCA said:


> Is the Special Offers Kindle available in Canada? Because I can't seem to find it on the Canadian website.


It is only available in the U.S. right now.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I actually wouldn't mind getting the Amazon visa, we don't currently have a visa other than our debit card, so that wouldn't be a bad idea. And I KNOW I'd take advantage of the Audible and gift card offers. This would easily pay for itself. You say it's a good idea to have a "nightstand" kindle as opposed to your "travel" or "downstairs" kindle? LOL Where are those enablers?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

To help those along interested in the Amazon visa, I found it to have the best point system of any other card I had. You get 1 point for each purchase, you need 2500 points for a $25 Amazon Gift card. That is the lowest gift I found. On my Capital one I needed 4500 points for a $10 card, simple math. 

But wait, there is more  . For everything you buy from Amazon (not 3rd party stuff), you get 3 points for each dollar and you get 2 points for each dollar for Gas and I think restaurants. Buying Amazon Gift cards also counts for the 3 points per dollar. So one could wait until you have enough to get a $50 dollar check instead and then go ahead and use the cash to buy more Amazon Gift cards and get the points  . I can't wait that long so I just get the GC. 

I don't know if they still do that, but when I got mine they had a double point period for 3 months so everything of Amazon was 6 points per dollar. 

All this in addition to the $30 or $100 they are giving now just to get the card. They have other offers from time to time to get more points.

I pay my balance of each month though, as the interest rates all have gone up across the board.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

If they'd drop the K3SO to the magical $99 price point I'd buy one as a house unit and use my 3G unit for travel as someone earlier in the thread said they plan to do. It sounds like it'd pay for itself over its lifetime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the Amazon VISA you can also use 5000 points to get a $50 credit on your bill. . . .higher point numbers have higher amounts also.

But <anti-enabler-mode-on> I have no intention of buying one of these for myself as I already have a K3. <anti-enabler-mode-off>

I admit I'd be jumping all over it if I didn't already have one, and I've been trying desperately to think of someone I could buy one for just 'cause I've got an itchy 'one-click' finger. But I got my son one at Christmas and I can't think of anyone else who would really appreciate it.

I can see buying one if you have a K2, especially if it's been finicky lately or it's already out of warranty.

If you have a K1, what are you waiting for? 

But you should realize that if you are upgrading from an older version and thinking you'll use them both, well, you probably won't.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeaaah...I had the Amazon VISA. Way too easy to use, esp on the site. Maxed it out within a few months. Me an' credit--not good bedfellows. 

I did the math after I paid it off and closed the account (thank you tax refund). I got $40 off an Amazon purchase for applying, then racked up enough points to get a $25 Amazon GC. So $65 sounds good, except I added up my finance charges and paid out $63.50, so I guess technically I made a buck and a half on the deal. LOL

There are some people who pay off their balances monthly (which of course was my intention) that it would be good for. I see Amazon is offering 3 points per $1 spent. The most I got was 2 points each. 

Personally, I'll be strong against that VISA ad. Of course, I won't be buying a Buick either. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bella, you make a good point. . . . .if you know you just can't handle credit well, then you shouldn't have ANY card, no matter how lucrative the rewards!  I have several family members who learned this about themselves the hard way and are now strictly cash basis. . . . .


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought the SO kindle too even though I just got a replacement refurbished one for my wifi graphite that stopped working. I got both today and figured I could give the refurbished to my 19 year old son but he doesn't want it! My 16 year old son wouldn't touch it (or a real book) with a 10 foot pole. My daughter already has a kindle and so does my mother. 

Melissa


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

meljackson said:


> I just bought the SO kindle too even though I just got a replacement refurbished one for my wifi graphite that stopped working. I got both today and figured I could give the refurbished to my 19 year old son but he doesn't want it! My 16 year old son wouldn't touch it (or a real book) with a 10 foot pole. My daughter already has a kindle and so does my mother.
> 
> Melissa


Sounds like you should sell it then!!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Sounds like you should sell it then!!


Yeah but which one should I keep? lol


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Atunah said:


> To help those along interested in the Amazon visa, I found it to have the best point system of any other card I had. You get 1 point for each purchase, you need 2500 points for a $25 Amazon Gift card. That is the lowest gift I found. On my Capital one I needed 4500 points for a $10 card, simple math.
> 
> But wait, there is more . For everything you buy from Amazon (not 3rd party stuff), you get 3 points for each dollar and you get 2 points for each dollar for Gas and I think restaurants. Buying Amazon Gift cards also counts for the 3 points per dollar. So one could wait until you have enough to get a $50 dollar check instead and then go ahead and use the cash to buy more Amazon Gift cards and get the points . I can't wait that long so I just get the GC.
> 
> ...


Agree, Amazon is the best card I've had as far a points go. I only use it for cash rewards, same points a gift cards so I might as well get cash. I've had it for a little over 2 years now and have already gotten back $1,100 (I think it's limited to $600/year). Don't ask how much I run through that card a month, lol.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

hsuthard said:


> I actually wouldn't mind getting the Amazon visa, we don't currently have a visa other than our debit card, so that wouldn't be a bad idea. And I KNOW I'd take advantage of the Audible and gift card offers. This would easily pay for itself. You say it's a good idea to have a "nightstand" kindle as opposed to your "travel" or "downstairs" kindle? LOL Where are those enablers?


Holly, I think a nightstand Kindle sounds like a very good idea. 

And I'm positive this is going to pay for itself, with the special offers. (At least, that's how I'm justifying the KSO I ordered.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Can someone who has a special offers Kindle tell me what prefix the serial number starts with? Thanks in advance,

Leslie


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

meljackson said:


> Yeah but which one should I keep? lol


Keep the KSO, sell the refurb!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Can someone who has a special offers Kindle tell me what prefix the serial number starts with? Thanks in advance,
> 
> Leslie


B008


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Forster said:


> B008


Thanks, Forster.

L


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I ordered one! I hope there's a special on the lighted cover soon, as that would be ideal for my Nightstand Kindle. I currently have a K2, along with a houseful of readers, so I'm pretty confident it will get some use. Now if it were only here already!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Here I am to enable you. LOL! 
    I am still reading books on my K1 that I had downloaded, free & from other sites. That is my lunch kindle. It stays home. My K3, 3G, graphite is now my bedtime Kindle. I read in the dark with a book light on my naked Kindle, because I gave my lighted Amazon cover to my father to use on his SO Kindle. I sit on the side of the bed reading. My K3, 3G, white Kindle is for going out with or reading in the den or kitchen. My KDXG is mainly my TTS Kindle, because the volume is louder. That stays home. I use all of them. I now don't worry as much about using up the battery, or if it's low, because I can always use the other kindle. 
    My only wish is that there was a white wifi SO Kindle. I like the idea of having choices.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I ordered one! I hope there's a special on the lighted cover soon, as that would be ideal for my Nightstand Kindle. I currently have a K2, along with a houseful of readers, so I'm pretty confident it will get some use. Now if it were only here already!


I was poking around the system files and saw that there will be an offer for 50% off the lighted covers.. since it's in this batch of offers, I expect it will be within the next 2 weeks or so (totally a guess on my part since I haven't figured out how often they change the offers yet)


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

My K3SO arrived today as promised. I fell in love with it as soon as I opened the box. Although I had looked at them in the local stores, I did not realize how light and thin it was because the store ones have heavy security attachments on them. I thanked my friend who stepped on my K1 - Square Trade gave me more than enough money to get the K3 with a cover. 

The Special Offers are not bothersome at all. What I don't like is that there is no way to choose gift card or Visa as payment. If an offer is connected to using Amazon Visa and there is a balance in the gift card, I have to contact Amazon. I did that but am not sure I was given the proper credit for this. I may need to contact them again. 

Now I need to learn all the new things my K3 can do that my K1 couldn't.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I was poking around the system files and saw that there will be an offer for 50% off the lighted covers.. since it's in this batch of offers, I expect it will be within the next 2 weeks or so (totally a guess on my part since I haven't figured out how often they change the offers yet)


Now I'm almost certain I'm going to buy one now, hopefully within a week or two. Then I can take advantage of the 50% lighted covers deal. That would be perfect!! I already have a K2 so I would use that one as my travel Kindle and the K3SO as my nightstand Kindle.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Is the one where you buy one of the books and receive a 10.00 gift credit over?
I got the ad but hadn't decided which book to buy yet. 

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. It's not over. That one expires May 21st. Do you still have the email they sent? 

Check the menu>view special offers tab. It's not in mine anymore, but that might be because I took advantage of it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I must have deleted the email and it's not in mine either but thanks! I didn't even know that was in menu. That's what I get for hesitating. 

Melissa


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine is out for delivery   I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I got mine yesterday!

The offer to buy a book and get $10 is not in my current menu of offers - bummer

I did take advantage of the $10 off $20 amazon gc - it was kinda weird tho - cause while I could change my payment option at check to Visa instead of GC - the $10 off would only apply itself when I paid via gc - overall it still worked out, I just would have like to paid by Visa and had $10 more in gc <shrug>

Aiy! if you're waiting for delivery - take this time to make sure you know your wifi network password. Hubby had set it up, and I know most of his usual versions. He decided to go with a completely new password and forgot to tell me.... then left his cell phone at home.... and was out of the office so I couldn't reach him there either~ lol

It is sweet! Right now I'm only transfering books I haven't read yet to it. Should stay a bit clearer for a while ;-}


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

What happens if you no longer have Wifi at home? Would you be able to take advantage of the offers online? If the offers are online I would surely take advantage of this. I do have Wifi now but there was a period where I couldn't get it to work. Just want to make sure I can take advantage of the offers either way.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

That's a good question, Lizzarddance. Although a few dozen offers have been preloaded onto the kindles and are scheduled to appear on a certain date (the $20 GC offer showed up even though I had wi-fi off), when I clicked the ad for more info it says it will email the offer to me if I click a certain link. It then turns wireless on, to tell Amazon to email me the offer. So you wouldn't be able to do that with no wi-fi.

On the other hand, although I don't see it now, there was an ad on the Amazon page for one of the recent offers and it seemed like you could take advantage of it without the kindle. This was the offer of buying one of several books with your Visa, and getting a $10 credit. It looked like anyone who had a KSO registered on their account, and went to that webpage could get the offer. But for the $20 GC offer, I had to tell my kindle to email me the offer and there was a code in the email that I had to enter when I bought the gift card.

In short, I think that if you at least connect to wi-fi every 2 weeks or so, then you will at least see the offer appear on your kindle, even if you then have to go find wi-fi to take advantage of any offer you're interested in.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I'm really itching to get this but I just want to make sure I'm well informed before I do.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That's a good question, Lizzarddance. Although a few dozen offers have been preloaded onto the kindles and are scheduled to appear on a certain date (the $20 GC offer showed up even though I had wi-fi off), when I clicked the ad for more info it says it will email the offer to me if I click a certain link. It then turns wireless on, to tell Amazon to email me the offer. So you wouldn't be able to do that with no wi-fi.
> 
> On the other hand, although I don't see it now, there was an ad on the Amazon page for one of the recent offers and it seemed like you could take advantage of it without the kindle. This was the offer of buying one of several books with your Visa, and getting a $10 credit. It looked like anyone who had a KSO registered on their account, and went to that webpage could get the offer. But for the $20 GC offer, I had to tell my kindle to email me the offer and there was a code in the email that I had to enter when I bought the gift card.
> 
> In short, I think that if you at least connect to wi-fi every 2 weeks or so, then you will at least see the offer appear on your kindle, even if you then have to go find wi-fi to take advantage of any offer you're interested in.


I wish I could find that page to take advantage of that offer! I deleted my email by accident and emptied my trash sometime after that. If you happen to see it again could you let me know?

Melissa


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

meljackson said:


> I wish I could find that page to take advantage of that offer! I deleted my email by accident and emptied my trash sometime after that. If you happen to see it again could you let me know?
> 
> Melissa


I managed to Google it and found it. Good luck!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000675981


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

My special offer kindle is here, skinned, and charging!  I'm excited to use it, though I will be sticking to my k2 at night until the lighted cover special comes around.  Come on Amazon!!!! I need an apple green lighted cover for my new baby


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I managed to Google it and found it. Good luck!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000675981
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> ...


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

The book offer just showed up this morning,  I got the email, clicked thru the link- and the purchase went against my gc balance-

Anyone know what step I missed?  also, anyone have the kindle/amazon customer hotline number?

Also the album mps for $1 offer showed up as well~



-----

edit found the number  1-866-321-8851 if anyone else needs it.

Basically I have to get amazon to lock my giftcard balance, let me order, then release the gc again  in order to take advantage of the offer.
Nice enough guy, but I really felt like he had no clue about the Special Offers Kindle.  He certainly didn't know that gc applied before 1-click, he thought I could hit a setting and override it. 10 minutes later on hold he came back with another option~

LOL  maybe if all the Kindle SO owners crash the phones enough, Amazon will finally give us an option to use cc before gc...

I can dream 

The K3 is a dream tho, lighter, quieter, the web browser fairlyy decent - the facebook will lock it on me....  hubby is already considering one and he just got a new K2 in Nov


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if the book offer (buy a book with Visa, get $10 credit) that showed up this morning (different photo - nice one) is different than the previous one. In other words, if we did the first one, can we also do this one, or no? The first one had gone away, then this one appears which makes it seem like we could do it again... but I doubt it. Especially since the web address that was emailed to me when I clicked on it is exactly the same as what I posted below. 

We really need a way for it to show us which ones we are no longer eligible for (because we already took advantage of it). If another $20 GC for $10 offer shows up in a few weeks, can we do it again? Hopefully Amazon will clear this up.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh gosh... I just realized something truly depressing.

I ordered my KSO on Sunday 5/1, using Super Saver free shipping.  I'd talked myself into upgrading my K2 to the K3-SO because it looked like the special offers would just about cover the cost of the new Kindle (and I have been coveting the K3 since it first came out).  But since I still have a K2, it didn't seem right to pay for shipping, if I didn't have to.

The depressing part?  The "$20.00 gift certificate for $10.00" offer is about to expire... but of course my new KSO isn't here yet.  If I had paid the $10.19 for fast shipping, I would have almost entirely recouped by shipping cost with that deal!  Argghhh!

(Sorry, just had to get that off my chest.)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> Oh gosh... I just realized something truly depressing.
> 
> I ordered my KSO on Sunday 5/1, using Super Saver free shipping. I'd talked myself into upgrading my K2 to the K3-SO because it looked like the special offers would just about cover the cost of the new Kindle (and I have been coveting the K3 since it first came out). But since I still have a K2, it didn't seem right to pay for shipping, if I didn't have to.
> 
> ...


If the K3SO is already showing up in your "manage my kindle" account, I don't see why you can't go to the link posted above and take advantage of the deal. I think I would try.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

sebat said:


> If the K3SO is already showing up in your "manage my kindle" account, I don't see why you can't go to the link posted above and take advantage of the deal. I think I would try.


The link above is for the "buy a certain book and get a $10 credit" offer, not the $20 GC for $10 offer. Unfortunately, I think you have to have the kindle to get that offer - you have to tell it to email you the discount code. But knowing Amazon, I'd try calling them and explaining the situation.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The link above is for the "buy a certain book and get a $10 credit" offer, not the $20 GC for $10 offer. Unfortunately, I think you have to have the kindle to get that offer - you have to tell it to email you the discount code. But knowing Amazon, I'd try calling them and explaining the situation.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'll probably let this go. It was just sort of ironic that this particular deal so closely matched the shipping charge I didn't want to pay. Used to be that Amazon shipped pretty quickly, even with Super Saver shipping... but apparently not this time. But it's not Amazon's fault that the deal is about to expire, or that I chose to avoid shipping charges. I'm still getting a new Kindle, and there will still be special offers I can take advantage of.  It's just so hard to wait.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sure this offer will be repeated. I can't imagine Amazon only offering each of these offers one time only. You're not the only one that still has not received your Kindle.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sure this offer will be repeated. I can't imagine Amazon only offering each of these offers one time only. You're not the only one that still has not received your Kindle.


Thanks. I hope you're right about the offer coming up again. I've sort of wondered if they're putting the "best" offers out there early, to reel us all in, or if the special offers will continue to be this appealing.

I'll still be happy, even if the offers sort of taper off. Worst case scenario, I should be able to take advantage of "something", and I'll still have a K3. It's terrible that I'm so impatient, LOL. But you're right - I know I'm not alone, being on the "forever Kindle watch". It's amazing how slow time moves when you're waiting on a new Kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've received the $10 for $20 gift card, the bestseller book offer, and the $1 mp3 album from Amazon. Has anyone received any other offers yet?  I'm really hoping the 50% off a cover comes thru soon.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone else think it's a little anticlimactic that when we say we want the 1 mp3 album for $1 offer, we get an email saying we'll get a code mailed to us within 7 business days?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Does anyone else think it's a little anticlimactic that when we say we want the 1 mp3 album for $1 offer, we get an email saying we'll get a code mailed to us within 7 business days?


I thought that too! So much for spontaneous purchasing. Somebody dropped the ball there.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

The "buy a certain book and get 10.00 credit" didn't come through immediately either. Not for me anyway. 

Melissa


----------



## davmillh (Mar 31, 2011)

Waiting to see what is in the new one.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

katy32 said:


> My special offer kindle is here, skinned, and charging! I'm excited to use it, though I will be sticking to my k2 at night until the lighted cover special comes around. Come on Amazon!!!! I need an apple green lighted cover for my new baby


I just received my special offers Kindle a couple of days ago (and love it!). My skin should be arriving in a couple of days. I too can't wait until the 50% off lighted covers special comes around. That's one of the main reasons why I wanted a K3 was for the cover (I already had a K2 for over a year)...I think those lighted covers are so neat! But I really don't want to pay $60 for it...that's over half of the price of the Kindle!!


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

sebat said:


> When you take advantage of the offers, do you have to purchase off the Kindle or can you do it from the computer?


You respond to the ad via the Kindle, then they mail the offer to your account email. It usually takes a few days to show up, but I received all mine. I've already saved about $50 on things I buy anyway.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

BellaStreet said:


> You respond to the ad via the Kindle, then they mail the offer to your account email. It usually takes a few days to show up, but I received all mine. I've already saved about $50 on things I buy anyway.


I ordered my K3SO yesterday and should get it tomorrow! I'm excited! I just put my K2 up for sale, today.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

sebat, did you get it yet? 

Melissa


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very interesting.  I have run into other people who bought the Special Offers Kindle as a back up to their other Kindle.  At first I was dismissive, now I almost feel like I am missing out on great deals by NOT having one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

meljackson said:


> sebat, did you get it yet?
> 
> Melissa


Yes, I did!! I've been working on transferring books since 9:30 this morning. So far I'm really liking it but I'm having a hard time ignoring the offers. ;-)



balaspa said:


> That is very interesting. I have run into other people who bought the Special Offers Kindle as a back up to their other Kindle. At first I was dismissive, now I almost feel like I am missing out on great deals by NOT having one.


Funny! I never thought I could do without 3G because we travel A LOT. Then with the price drop and the special offers sounding so great it suddenly didn't make a difference to me any longer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sebat said:


> Yes, I did!! I've been working on transferring books since 9:30 this morning. So far I'm really liking it but I'm having a hard time ignoring the offers. ;-)


I check mine every morning to see if I have a new offer (even though I know they've been coming every 4 days)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I did the Amazon Visa offer today and got my $100 gift card already!


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for anything special in the offering. I guess I fell off their mailing list.


----------

